
Facebook Begins Merkel led banning on hate speech and xenophobic comments - MrBlue
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-migrants-germany-facebook-idUSKCN0UW25C
======
Tomte
Editorialized title, flagged.

~~~
viraptor
It may be A/B tested by the news service. It happens. If you search on google,
there are other services reporting this link with the same topic.

